# Why are there no CABE events in central Arizona?



## grey3speedfrmeuro (Aug 6, 2010)

Why are there no CABE events in central Arizona?

Our weather is sometimes more consistant than California?


----------



## partsguy (Aug 7, 2010)

CA loonys get everything. Come out here sometime in the spring, summer, or fall. Just not winter.


----------



## grey3speedfrmeuro (Aug 7, 2010)

When I save up enough I would love to visit OH, for a bike event, even look up some ancestors.


----------



## slick (Aug 8, 2010)

Actually, us Californians get the left over scraps. There aren't many bike events that bring the vast array of beautiful restored bikes like you guys have back east. And to find an original bike is a task all in itself. Most are already in someones collection, or you have to cash in your 401K to buy it. Pickens are pretty slim over here. I would love to go to an event on your side of the states. Transporting my beauties is the issue. I'd have to buy in enclosed trailer i guess?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 10, 2010)

West Coast gets the sun to ride everyday of the year. East Coast and Mid West gets the killer swaps!


----------



## grey3speedfrmeuro (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks for your info. Would love to have original bikes, however faced with having bikes stolen from me on campus when I was in college, I do appreciate custom and reproduction bikes if they are cheap!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 8, 2010)

you can make things in your area happen by word of mouth -- that's how CYCLONE COASTER was founded


----------



## grey3speedfrmeuro (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------

